# Your very first symphony cycles



## Merl

As the title suggests, here's a nostalgic thread. What were your* first complete symphony cycles* by the composers listed (or not listed) ? Feel free to add your own composers or take away as necessary. Not interested in the best recordings, just the first you ever got on vinyl, cassette, CD or digital (depending on your age). OK, I'll kick us off but I may edit later if I forgot which one I got first.

Beethoven - Karajan 63
Brahms - Szell
Dvorak - Kubelik
Schubert - Goodman
Mahler - Kubelik
Schumann - Sawallisch
Mendelssohn - Karajan
Sibelius - Berglund / Boirnemouth
Bruckner - Tintner
Tchaikovsky - Dorati
Prokofiev - Jarvi
Shostakovich - Barshai
Haydn - Fischer
Mozart - Marriner

So, add where you wish, omit a composer you don't like. Your call........


----------



## elgar's ghost

Nice idea, Merl!


Beethoven - Karajan - 60s (DG) - my first cycle

Mahler - Kubelik (DG) - my second 


Brahms - Karajan 70s (DG)
Dvořák - Libor Pešek (Virgin)
Schubert - Harnoncourt (Teldec/Warner)
Mozart - Marriner (Philips)
Schumann - Solti (Decca)
Mendelssohn - Abbado (DG)
Sibelius - Davis, with the Boston SO (Philips)
Shostakovich - Haitink (Decca)

Bruckner, Tchaikovsky and Prokofiev - no cycle by just the one conductor
Haydn - no attempt made to get all the symphonies


----------



## Merl

Thanks for reminding me about Marriner's Mpzart
I'd forgotten to include Mozart.


----------



## D Smith

Like many here I'm sure, my first real cycle was Karajan's Beethoven (63). However I had a partial cycle earlier, Barbirolli doing Dvorak's later symphonies on the Vanguard label as I recall. 

I only really started collecting cycles in the CD era, some of which were Brahms- Bernstein, Schubert - Harnoncourt, Tchaikovsky - Termikanov, Mahler - Bernstein (DG), Bruckner - Jochum Berlin Bavarian, etc.


----------



## DavidA

Karajan’s 1977 Berlin Beethoven symphonies. LPs. Came in a big box with a marvellous booklet.


----------



## mbhaub

Beethoven - Leibowitz
Brahms - Abbado
Dvorak - various on Murray Hill super cheapo 
Schubert - Karajan
Mahler - Bernstein
Schumann - Kubelik (DG)
Mendelssohn - Masur
Sibelius - Blomstedt
Bruckner - Solti
Tchaikovsky - Maazel
Prokofiev - Martinon
Shostakovich - Rostropovich
Haydn - Fischer
Mozart - Linden

Schmidt - Rajter
Glazunov - Jarvi


----------



## The3Bs

In order of arrival

LP format
Beethoven - Toscanini
Beethoven - Karajan 63
Beethoven - Karajan 77

CD Format
Sibelius - Collins

Rachmaninoff - Ormandy
Rachmaninoff - Slatkin


----------



## flamencosketches

Let me try this. Note that I'm new to classical music over the past couple of years... so don't judge me too harshly.

Beethoven - Wyn Morris/LSO as a $1 digital download, and still my only full Beethoven cycle under one conductor
Brahms - Klemperer/Philharmonia. Still my favorite
Dvorak - don't have one
Schubert - Blomstedt/Dresden
Mahler - Bernstein/NYPO/Sony. Still my only one though I have tons of one-offs from other conductors and orchestras
Schumann - Bernstein/Vienna/DG
Mendelssohn - Masur/Leipzig
Sibelius - Berglund/Bournemouth. Still my favorite
Bruckner - Barenboim/Berlin Philharmonic
Tchaikovsky - don't have one
Prokofiev - don't have one
Shostakovich - Petrenko/RLPO
Haydn - not even close
Mozart - don't have one


----------



## Ulfilas

Beethoven - Karajan 1960s
Schumann - Masur LPO
Brahms - Szell 
Bruckner - Tintner
Tchaikovsky - Karajan
Sibelius - Ashkenazy
Mahler - Kubelik
Elgar - BBC SO, Davis 
Vaughan Williams - Handley


----------



## Bulldog

Beethoven - Gardiner
Mahler - Kubelik
Schumann - Swallisch
Sibelius - C. Davis
Bruckner - Jochum/EMI
Shostakovich - Kondrashin

These aren't just my first complete cycles but my only ones; I'm not a big fan of complete anything.


----------



## Long02

Easy for me as I literally bought them this week

Beethoven - Karajan 85
Sibelius - Colin Davis
Mahler - Bernstein

Looking forward to expanding my collection


----------



## Joachim Raff

*Mozart:*
















Orchestra: Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
Conductor: Neville Marriner


----------



## Common Listener

Y'all have too much money or something.  I've been listening to classical music casually most of my life (mostly very casually except for two more focused periods, the second of which has been just these past few years) and have pretty much always had a few recordings of this or that here or there but I'm pretty sure I currently own every complete set I've ever owned, none were purchased in nostalgic times, and this is the total of them all:

Haydn - Fischer/AHHO
Mozart - Tate/ECO *
Beethoven - Weller/CBSO
Schubert - Wand/CRSO **
Mendelssohn - Masur/GL
Schumann - Goodman/HB
Brahms - Harnoncourt/BPO

* I also have an alternate Frankenstein "set" of Leinsdorf LPs covering the first half of Mozart and Marriner CDs covering the second. I got the Leinsdorf first, then the complete Tate, then the Marriner.
** I first got a used LP "set" of the Schubert by Bohm/BPO but it was missing one record.


----------



## Kiki

Interesting exercise to examine what I have done over the years...

Great idea, Merl!

Beethoven - Klemperer 1955-59 (EMI)
First exposure to this music: No.
Come on people, Klemperer's was the only cycle you'd ever need (or something along that line)! That's what Gramophone told me back in the 80s, so I went out to buy my first ever cycle of Beethoven! (With hindsight, presumably the anti-Karajan fraction at Gramophone was having a great run against the pro-Karajan fraction at that time. :lol: )

Brahms - Sanderling 1971-72 (RCA)
First exposure to this music: Pretty much. 
I hated Brahms, but a rave review of this set got me curious, so I bought it. Still hated Brahms until much later when HIP finally got me going. Now I can appreciate this set a lot more!

Dvořák - Järvi 1986-87 (Chandos)
First exposure to this music: Yes for #1-5. 
For a long time I was only interested in #8 & 9. Why Järvi? No particular reason. It was widely available and reviews were positive.

Schubert - Karajan 1977-78 (EMI)
First exposure to this music: Yes, except #8 & 9. 
I never set out to buy a Schubert cycle. These were fill-ups from a big box. Having said that, I've found #3 & 5 delightful.

Mahler - Bernstein 1985-88 (DG)
First exposure to this music: Not at all. 
Before I bought this, I had never had a cycle of Mahler which was something rather rare (in terms of availability) when I started collecting Mahler symphonies. I even had a few of the individual releases from this Bernstein cycle on cassette before I bought it. Why buying it? It's a cheap re-issue. And the mastering quality is dreadful. Typical of DG.

Schumann - Karajan (DG)
First exposure to this music: Pretty much.
Took me 20 years to take a step outside Schumann's Lieder to his symphonies. Why buying it? I never intended to. Again, these were fill-ups from a big box. 

Mendelssohn - Karajan (DG)
First exposure to this music: No, except Lobgesang.
I have always been interested in #1 only. I never liked the Scottish, Italian and Reformation. Still don't. Why buying it? Again these were all fill-ups from a big box. 

Sibelius - Ashkenazy 1979-84 (Decca)
First exposure to this music: Yes for #1, 3, 4.
Just sublime. One of my best buys.

Bruckner - Karajan (DG)
First exposure to this music: Yes for #1 & 2.
Why buying it? These were fill-ups! I never liked Karajan's Bruckner. I was a Wand guy. Later on I'd add Jochum and Skrowaczewski, and recently Schaller.

Tchaikovsky - Either Jansons (Chandos) or Karajan (DG), I don't remember.
First exposure to this music: Not at all.
In fact I never bought these cycles. I collected their individual releases through the years and it took some 25 years to complete a cycle.

Prokofiev - Järvi 1984-85 (Chandos)
First exposure to this music: Yes for #2, 3, 4.
Probably still the best all-rounder cycle at present.

Shostakovich - Kondrashin (EMI) 
First exposure to this music: Yes except #10.
Still a highly treasured box of mine. Back in those days, no recording date was printed on the booklet of course, but it should contain the same recordings as the Melodiya and BMG-Melodiya sets. (But then are these two exactly the same? The recording dates of some symphonies on these two sets are different.)

Haydn - The Paris and London symphonies only - Karajan. Plus a few other individual symphonies. That's all.

Mozart - Only a few individual symphonies. No cycle. Still cannot contemplate buying a cycle.

And I'd add a few more -

Martinů - Järvi 1987-88 (BIS)
First exposure to this music: Not at all.
This was the first cycle that I completed collecting. Had already got several individual discs of these symphonies from Järvi & co. before I completed it. 

Nielsen - Järvi 1990-92 (DG)
First exposure to this music: Yes for #1, 2, 3.
Why buying it? Wide availability.

Schnittke - The BIS cycle. 
First exposure to this music: Yes except #5.
Treasure! Is the BIS set the only cycle available on the market?

Vaughan Williams - Boult (EMI)
Who else could it be?

Panufik - Got all his symphonies, but never in a cycle.

George Lloyd - I never completed collecting his symphonies. Still don't have #3.

Sallinen, Langgaard, Pettersson - I'm getting there...

Also have cycles of Tubin, Alfvén etc. but these are even more obscure than the above (arguably speaking).


----------



## Granate

Beethoven: Karajan Philharmonia
Schumann: Sawallisch Dresden (I forgot I had bought this one in Berlin!)
Bruckner: Young Hamburg
Mahler: Tennstedt London Philharmonic
Sibelius: Davis London Symphony RCA (I had previously bought Karajan BPO Warner in Berlin)
Dvorak: Rowicki London Symphony
Brahms: Furtwängler BPO & WPO Memories
Schubert: Karajan Berliner but I really dislike it
Mozart: If it counts as "Great Symphonies", Klemperer mono recordings


----------



## DaddyGeorge

Beethoven - Abbado (Wiener 1989)
Brahms - Abbado (Berliner 1992)
Mozart - Marriner (Academy 1990)
Bruckner - Karajan (Berliner 1990)
Mahler - Abbado (Berliner, Wiener, Chicago 1995)
Schubert - Abbado (The Chamber Orchestra Of Europe 1988)
Schumann - Gardiner (Orchestre Révolutionnaire 1998)
Tchaikovsky - Pletnev (Russian 1996)
Dvořák - Neumann (Czech 2004)
Mendelssohn - Abbado (London 2000)
Haydn - Fischer (Austro-Hungarian 2002)
Shostakovich - Haitink (Concertgebouw / London (1995)
Martinů - Neumann (Czech 1989) 
Prokofiev - Ozawa (Berliner 2001)
Sibelius - Davis (Boston / London 1995)


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

I don't have any physical music, but here's the recordings that I learned the basic symphonic repertoire through (a.k.a. the first suggestion Spotify pops up with when you search for the composer) with brief highly opinionated comments:

Beethoven - Harnoncourt. I thought Beethoven's symphonies were overrated until I explored further.
Brahms - Zinman. This actually remains one of my favorite "dark horse" Brahms cycles. The quick, fluid tempi make it sound very distinctive.
Sibelius - Vanska/Lahti. The very thin, pared-down sound doesn't do too much for me, but still some great music-making.
Bruckner - Chailly. Nope.
Mahler - Gergiev. I normally love his conducting, but whoever allowed this to be released commercially deserves harsh punishment.
Mozart: Not a full cycle, but the first recordings I heard were from Bruggen. It took Szell to convert me.
Vaughan Williams: Boult - Previn's just better.
Tchaikovsky: Pletnev - One of the few "originals" that remains a favorite. Robust, soulful Russian interpretations in sterling sound.


----------



## Bigbang

I"ll just say I have complete cycles on Beethoven, Schumann, Schubert, and one composer I have not seen listed or even discussed with regards to his symphonies.......drum roll please............


----------



## Simplicissimus

LPs:
Beethoven – Toscanini/NBC SO, 1949-1951, RCA (at my parents’ house before 1974)
Beethoven – Walter/Columbia SO, 1958-1959, CBS Masterworks (?) (my parents gave me the set when I went away to college in 1974)
Brahms – Walter/Columbia SO, 1960, CBS Masterworks (my parents also gave me this set when I went away to college)
Brahms – Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra, 1960s (bought with money from my graduate assistantship)

CDs:
Beethoven – Walter/Columbia SO (to replace the LPs)
Brahms – Walter/Columbia SO (to replace the LPs)
Brahms – Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra (to replace the LPs)
Brahms - Dorati/London SO+Minneapolis SO, 1957-1963, Mercury Living Presence
Beethoven – Jochum/Concertgebouw, 1968-1969, Philips (needed a second Beethoven set)
Brahms – Gielen/SWR Sinfonieorchester, early 2000s, SWR (love the Brahms symphonies)
Borodin – Schwarz/Seattle SO, 2009-2011, Naxos (only three symphonies, but a cycle)
Bruckner – Chailly/Deutsches-Berlin+Concertgebouw, 1985-1997, Decca
Elgar – C. Davis/London SO, 2001, LSO (only three, but a cycle)
Haydn 93-104 – Jochum/London Philharmonic, 1971-1973, DGG
Mahler – Gielen/SWR Sinfonieorchester, 1992-2009, SWR
Mozart (almost all) – Hogwood/Academy of Ancient Music, early 1980s, L’Oiseau-Lyre
Schumann – Paray/Detroit SO, 1953-1958, Mercury Living Presence
Shostakovich – M. Sanderling/Dresdner Philharmonie, 2016-2019, Sony
Sibelius – Ormandy/Philadelphia Orchestra, 1957-1976, RCA
Tchaikovsky – Dorati/London SO, 1961-1965, Mercury Living Presence
Vaughan Williams – Handley/Royal Liverpool Philharmonic, 1988-1997, EMI


----------



## Bigbang

Bruch by Masur. What is up with no love for Bruch?

Anyway lots of repeats on individual symphonies so I have never bother to collect on purpose. I still relish my Brahms cycles I bought for 50 cents...Solti, Muti, Sanderling...for a grand total of $1.50...I love a deal. Bought Brahms Szell cycle for $2.50 on close out at Media Play. So I waited all these years and suddenly the cds showed up...all thanks to the cd dying a slow death.


----------



## Olias

flamencosketches said:


> Let me try this. Note that I'm new to classical music over the past couple of years... so don't judge me too harshly.
> 
> Beethoven - Wyn Morris/LSO as a $1 digital download, and still my only full Beethoven cycle under one conductor


I'm glad you mentioned this one. It was actually my first LvB cycle as well. It's not my favorite now that I've heard other cycles but I have a special affection for it.


----------



## MarkW

I've never been much into complete cycles -- more into individual performances I'm fond of of particular works. But mostly when I was younger I picked up a few weird cycles.

Beethoven - Toscanini (Victrola)
Brahms - Leinsdorf/BSO
Dvorak - Kertesz
Mahler - Chailly/RCO
Schumann - Solti
Sibelius - Maazel/VPO
Tchaikovsky - Maazel/VPO


----------



## Art Rock

Only recently (because they have been getting so cheap) have I bought complete cycles. When I started listening to classical (around 1985), I collected the complete symphonies of lots of composers, but almost always from different orchestras, conductors and labels. The only exception I can think of is Beethoven, where I bought the Karajan seventies CD's on DG.


----------



## CnC Bartok

I was another who didn't tend to buy cycles per se during the LP era, but collected one record at a time, but I did get some...

Beethoven - Cluytens on CfP
Brahms - Nicked my Dad's Karajan set, then got James Loughran on CfP
Dvorak - Never bothered with a cycle until CDs became less exorbitant. Bought Kertesz in his cycle's first CD incarnation
Schubert - Neville Marriner's set of all "Eleven" or whatever, on Philips
Mahler - Kubelik, in a remarkably cheap box of LPs
Schumann - Riccardo Muti's cycle on LP, CfP again!
Mendelssohn - Never bothered beyond 3 and 4. Eventually got the Haitink set on a Philips Duo CD.
Sibelius - Really disliked Sibelius until relatively late in my musical (!) education. Ashkenazy in a cheap LP box
Bruckner - Came late to Bruckner too, collected and absorbed work by work. First complete cycle was Jochum on EMI
Tchaikovsky - Never bothered in the LP days, eventually bought Litton on CD.
Prokofiev - Jarvi as well
Shostakovich - Got a big black LP box done by EMI and Melodiya, various conductors, not a genuine cycle per se. Remarkably the first complete set under one conductor ended up being Mariss Jansons'. 
Haydn - An insane purchase, I got the Dorati cycle in its first CD incarnation. Cost me £200, and I had to drive up to London (Harold Moore's) to pick it up.
Mozart - Never bothered with these, other than anything ≥25 or so. I now have full(?) sets from Pinnock and Jeffrey Tate.

Martinu - Neumann, on LP, with the wonderful Jan Zrzavý covers.
Nielsen - Ole Schmidt, on CD, before I had a CD player (!)

Adding a couple:
Vaughan Williams - Handley
Magnard - Plasson
Tubin - Jarvi (one by one, on LP then CD)


----------



## Kollwitz

In order of acquisition:
Mahler - Chailly
Brahms - Furtwangler (Music and Arts)
Bruckner - Furtwangler (4-9, Music and Arts); Jochum, Dresden (1-9)
Beethoven - Bruggen
Schumann and Tchaikovsky, both Haitink RCO (part of the Haitink RCO Symphony edition box, which I bought primarily for the Mahler, Bruckner and Brahms)
Shostakovich - Barshai
Dvorak - Kubelik
Magnard - Ossonce


----------



## Enthusiast

I tended not to go for complete sets. In the 60s I don't think you got the sort of deals on sets that you get nowadays. So many of the sets listed below came to me after I already knew the works, often in more than one performance.

Beethoven - I genuinely can't remember but I had several recordings of most of the symphonies before I got a set. Perhaps it was Harnoncourt's (but even that was purchased one CD at a time).
Brahms - My Dad's Bruno Walter set was my introduction. Then I purchase Klemperer's and then Sanderling's (Dresden) sets.
Dvorak - The first set I got was Kubelik's ... which is, I think, quite boring in the earlier symphonies. I eventually got the great Kertesz set after trying most of the LPs from the library - many of these remain my preferred recordings of the works.
Mahler - I think it may have been Bertini's but, again, found it a considerable disappointment compared to the single symphony recordings I already had (or knew from the library) - it seemed to lack character.
Schumann - Sawallisch. 
Mendelssohn - I'm not a big fan but I did own the Abbado set for a while.
Sibelius - I avoided sets for a long time and then started to buy sets by conductors who had seemed exceptional from my single album collection. Probably Barbirolli was my first set.
Bruckner - I'm not sure I have a complete set even now ... but I do have a great many Bruckner recordings.
Tchaikovsky - I got the Mravinsky set of the last three quite early on.
Prokofiev - No set until I got the Rozhdestvensky ... 
Shostakovich - Kondrashin.
Haydn - London Symphonies - Jochum and then Beecham. I also got Pinnock's Sturm und Drang set (one by one) quite early on.
Mozart - Bruno Walter of the last 6 symphonies.


----------



## perdido34

Beethoven: Toscanini/NBC box set on Victrola
Brahms - Szell
Mahler - Bernstein/NY on Sony
Shostakovich - Barshai
Sibelius - Maazel/Vienna

I don't have complete cycles of anyone else's symphonies.


----------



## mbhaub

flamencosketches said:


> Let me try this. Note that I'm new to classical music over the past couple of years... so don't judge me too harshly.
> 
> Beethoven - Wyn Morris/LSO as a $1 digital download, and still my only full Beethoven cycle under one conductor
> Brahms - Klemperer/Philharmonia. Still my favorite
> Dvorak - don't have one
> Schubert - Blomstedt/Dresden
> Mahler - Bernstein/NYPO/Sony. Still my only one though I have tons of one-offs from other conductors and orchestras
> Schumann - Bernstein/Vienna/DG
> Mendelssohn - Masur/Leipzig
> Sibelius - Berglund/Bournemouth. Still my favorite
> Bruckner - Barenboim/Berlin Philharmonic
> Tchaikovsky - don't have one
> Prokofiev - don't have one
> Shostakovich - Petrenko/RLPO
> Haydn - not even close
> Mozart - don't have one


Why or how could anyone judge this harshly or any other way? You have excellent sets and no need to apologize for anything. But should you want to fill in the blanks:

Dvorak - Rowicki on Philips is superb and cheap.

Tchaikovsky - There's a nice new budget box from Sony with Bernstein, but then they have two other superb sets from Ormandy and the other from Temirkanov. I'd go with the latter two since they also include a Manfred, and the Ormandy also contains the concerts. The prices are low enough to make those of us who bought them full-price want to cry.

Prokofiev - Jarvi on Chandos. Cheap and still one of the very best.

Haydn -if you really want them, and I'm not sure everyone does, get the Fischer set on Nimbus in MP3 format. Sounds great, saves a huge amount of space and the price is right.

Mozart - I'm no expert here. I bought an HIP for very little from Brilliant Boxes - it's ok for me. I've listened once. Not a Mozart fan.


----------



## Merl

Some interesting first sets on here. Often it just depends on price. I started strangely as I got offered Karajan's 63 cycle for a few quid by a guy I was buying lots of rock records from. I paid £2 for it (or something like that) and sold it many years later for 5x that. However, like many of you, most of my first purchases were individual symphonies back in the days of LP. As CD sets dropped in price I started picking up the odd cycle and this accelerated as downloads kicked in and the download was king and CDs plummeted in price. Now I have stupid amounts but it's become kind of a mini-obsession but I enjoy it. All my first individual CDs I still have (Abbado's BPO live Mahler 1, Macal's Dvorak 9, Handley's Planets, Yo-yo Ma's Lalo / Saint Saens Cello concs, Ashkenazy's Pastoral,... Etc).

Crap, I've just realised I've missed out a whole media I used to collect on.... Cassettes! Right, seeing as I had over 1000 tapes (most were rock but about a fifth were classical) I'm gonna have to put my thinkiing hat on and try and remember if I had any cycles on cassette..... I may be back soon with a changed list. Incidentally, I took all my cassettes to the tip in the late 2000s and dumped them so I'm going to have to think hard. Don't regret it as I hated cassettes. Replaced nearly everything I had on tape with either CDs or digital.

Edit: revised list

Beethoven - Karajan 63 (LP) - the first CD set I bought was Blomstedt / Dresden
Brahms - Karajan (cassette) 
Dvorak - Jarvi (cassette) 
Schubert - Goodmans (CD) 
Mahler - Kubelik (CD) 
Schumann - Sawallisch (cassette then CD) 
Mendelssohn - Abbado (cassette) 
Sibelius - Berglund / Bournemouth (CD) 
Bruckner - Tintner (CD) 
Tchaikovsky - Dorati(CD) but I had the Mravinsky 4-6 on cassette (one of the first tapes I got) 
Prokofiev - Jarvi (CD) 
Shostakovich - Barshai (CD) 
Haydn - Fischer (CD) 
Mozart - Marriner (most on cassette and all on CD)
Bruch - Masur (CD)

Can't believe I'd totally forgotten about cassettes.


----------



## Marc

Beethoven: Franz Konwitschny (on Music Cassette, copied them from my dad's vinyl set)
Beethoven: Herbert Kegel (Capriccio, vinyl)
Beethoven: Wolfgang Sawallisch (EMI, CD)
Brahms: Bernard Haitink (Concertgebouw, Philips)
Bruckner: Eugen Jochum (Dresden, EMI/Brilliant)
Dvorak: Libor Pesek (Virgin)
Elgar: Jeffrey Tate (EMI)
Haydn: Adam Fischer (Nimbus/Brilliant)
Mahler: Eliahu Inbal (Denon/Brilliant)
Mendelssohn: Claudio Abbado (DG)
Mozart: more or less a tie between Jeffrey Tate (EMI) and Charles Mackerras (Telarc)
Nielsen: Neeme Järvi (DG)
Prokofiev: Mstislav Rostropovich (Erato)
Rachmaninov: Mariss Jansons (EMI/Brilliant)
Schubert: Riccardo Muti (EMI/Brilliant)
Schumann: Neville Marriner (Hänssler)
Scriabin: Riccardo Muti (EMI/Brilliant)
Shostakovich: Rudolf Barshai (WDR/Brilliant)
Sibelius: Kurt Sanderling (Berlin Classics/Brilliant)
Tchaikovsky: Mariss Jansons (Chandos)
Vaughan Williams: Bernard Haitink (EMI)


----------



## NLAdriaan

I started collecting classical music by taping weekly radio concerts, mostly from the concertgebouw. In 1985 (introduction of the CD), I started to collect pre-recorded classical music. But at those ridiculous prices, no way any full cycle would make it to my shelves. And still, of my favorite composers, I buy separate symphonic recordings. 

My first (affordable) CD cycle was, indeed quite predictable: Beethoven/Karajan/63.

After that, my first full collection of everything was Webern (just three CD's) Boulez/Sony

Many years later, I got the Bruckner/Celibidache set on EMI, not completely full cycle though. 

It took again many years since Shostakovich/Barshai followed on the great Brilliant label (many affordable re-issues of major label releases)

My first full Mahler cycle was a special one and a gift: The limited edition Mahler box set of the Mahlerfeest 1995, released in 2006, with multiple orchestras and conductors. It was never in the shops. 

Since street prices dropped dramatically, and even more since people dump CD collections, things started going. Also, as a result of joining this forum, my scope broadened and I added some new obscure cycles to the collection (Myaskovsky, Pettersson, Henze).

These are the other first cycles:
Bartok / (orchestral) Ivan Fischer
Berlioz / Davis (3 out of 4-5, but I think it counts as the box is called Berlioz Odyssey)
Brahms / Harnoncourt (just recently, but the first full Brahms cycle)
Dutilleux / Edition
Enescu / Foster
Hartmann / Metzmacher
Henze / Janowsky 
Martinu/ Thomson
Myaskovsky / Svetlanov
Pettersson / Various/CPO
Pfitzner / Albert
Schubert/ Harnoncourt
Schumann / Haitink
Scriabin / Muti
Sibelius / Davis LSO Live
Vaughan Williams / Haitink


----------



## Malx

Beethoven - Wand (NDRSO)
Brahms - Klemperer
Schubert - Abbado
Mahler - Tennstedt
Schumann - Kubelik
Mendelssohn - Ashkenazy
Sibelius - Davis (LSO)
Bruckner - Chailly
Tchaikovsky - Jansons (Oslo)
Prokofiev - Jarvi
Shostakovich - Barshai
Haydn - Hogwood (not quite complete)
Mozart - Pinnock
Nielsen - Blomstedt (San Francisco)
V Williams - Haitink


----------



## Art Rock

NLAdriaan said:


> Berlioz / Davis (one piece can also be a full cycle)


Berlioz wrote 2-5 symphonies, depending on what is included or not. So at best you have half the Berlioz cycle (missing the Grande symphonie funèbre et triomphale Op. 15).


----------



## NLAdriaan

Art Rock said:


> Berlioz wrote 2-5 symphonies, depending on what is included or not. So at best you have half the Berlioz cycle (missing the Grande symphonie funèbre et triomphale Op. 15).


Thanks for this information, which is new to me.
I see 4 symphonic works at wikipedia:
Symph. fantastique
Harold en Italie: always thought it was a concerto
Romeo & Juliette: always thought it was a oratorio
The Grande Symphonie funebre et triomphale: never heard of this one before, it was probably hardly ever recorded?

I was referring to my single disc with the symph. fantastique by Davis, his good old recording with the RCO. But now I throw in my 'Berlioz Odyssey' box, also conducted by Davis, which contains the first three pieces. I would say that counts.

What would be his fifth symphonic piece?


----------



## Art Rock

La damnation de Faust. Controversial, like the others.

By the way, I have the Grande Symphonie funebre et triomphale on a double CD as filler of Romeo & Juliette by Dutoit and the Montral orchestra on Decca. You're not missing much. :tiphat:


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate

I don't have too many complete cycles - and some I do, but not all the same conductor. These are the only complete cycles I have with a single conductor (first one - I have multiple Beethoven cycles).

Beethoven - Karajan (60s on DG)
Barber - Alsop (hah - he only had two, and they are on the same album!)
Brahms - Klemperer
Schumann - Szell
Tchaikovsky - Janssons


----------



## Long02

I purchased three new cycles this morning which are my first for each composer. 

Brahms - Karajan DG
Bruckner - Jochum EMI
Mahler - Tennstedt Warner

I look forward to digging in. Any thoughts on these cycles?


----------



## mbhaub

Long02 said:


> I purchased three new cycles this morning which are my first for each composer.
> 
> Brahms - Karajan DG
> Bruckner - Jochum EMI
> Mahler - Tennstedt Warner
> 
> I look forward to digging in. Any thoughts on these cycles?


They are all great cycles and make fine additions to any collection. The Karajan/Brahms is about as authoritative as it gets. Brilliantly played in the grand central European manner. I love his Brahms.

The Bruckner EMI is one of the very best out there at any price. Marginally better than the DG set Jochum did.

The Mahler set is also one of the best. Tennstedt goes for the big picture and doesn't wallow in minute details. Thrilling, perceptive, powerful recordings. When that set was on EMI they also included duplicates of 5, 6 & 7 using live recordings which are wonderful. Are those in the Warner re-release? For many people, this box is the only Mahler they would ever need, unless they want a complete 10th.

Great choices!


----------



## Merl

Long02 said:


> I purchased three new cycles this morning which are my first for each composer.
> 
> Brahms - Karajan DG
> Bruckner - Jochum EMI
> Mahler - Tennstedt Warner
> 
> I look forward to digging in. Any thoughts on these cycles?


All very good cycles. No duds there.


----------



## Long02

mbhaub said:


> The Mahler set is also one of the best. Tennstedt goes for the big picture and doesn't wallow in minute details. Thrilling, perceptive, powerful recordings. When that set was on EMI they also included duplicates of 5, 6 & 7 using live recordings which are wonderful. Are those in the Warner re-release? For many people, this box is the only Mahler they would ever need, unless they want a complete 10th.
> 
> Great choices!


Thanks I'm looking forward to digging in. Unfortunately these are only the studio versions. If I like them enough I might well purchase the live recordings too. There's something about the atmosphere in live recordings that really makes these larger symphonies even better in my humble opinion


----------



## Marc

Long02 said:


> Thanks I'm looking forward to digging in. Unfortunately these are only the studio versions. If I like them enough I might well purchase the live recordings too. There's something about the atmosphere in live recordings that really makes these larger symphonies even better in my humble opinion


Plus: Tennstedt was known for bonus intensity whilst live in concert.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Long02 said:


> I purchased three new cycles this morning which are my first for each composer.
> 
> Brahms - Karajan DG
> Bruckner - Jochum EMI
> Mahler - Tennstedt Warner
> 
> I look forward to digging in. Any thoughts on these cycles?


If you want my personal opinion:

Karajan's Brahms is certainly OK for starters, it depends on which year. Typically, the 60's recordings is the one you want. If you want, Harnoncourt with the Berliner Philharmoniker offers a refreshing alternative with the same orchestra in another era.

Jochum's Bruckner is a bit outdated to my taste. My all time favorite (as I keep on saying here) would be Gunter Wand on RCA with the Berliner Philharmoniker, also if it is not a full cycle (4,5,7,8,9).

Tennsteds Mahler is also a bit outdated for my taste. I would try Chailly with the RCO or Boulez on the DG label. They both have a more modern approach, especially Boulez. Also Abbado's second DG cycle with BPO and Lucerne are excellent. All these boxes are not overly expensive.

But of course, you will be happy to get to know this great music from your recent purchases!:tiphat:


----------



## DavidA

NLAdriaan said:


> If you want my personal opinion:
> 
> Karajan's Brahms is certainly OK for starters, it depends on which year. Typically, the 60's recordings is the one you want. If you want, Harnoncourt with the Berliner Philharmoniker offers a refreshing alternative with the same orchestra in another era.
> 
> *Jochum's Bruckner is a bit outdated* to my taste. My all time favorite (as I keep on saying here) would be Gunter Wand on RCA with the Berliner Philharmoniker, also if it is not a full cycle (4,5,7,8,9).
> 
> *Tennsteds Mahler is also a bit outdated* for my taste. I would try Chailly with the RCO or Boulez on the DG label. They both have a more modern approach, especially Boulez. Also Abbado's second DG cycle with BPO and Lucerne are excellent. All these boxes are not overly expensive.
> 
> But of course, you will be happy to get to know this great music from your recent purchases!:tiphat:


Can you explain what you mean by 'outdated'?


----------



## CnC Bartok

Long02 said:


> I purchased three new cycles this morning which are my first for each composer.
> 
> Brahms - Karajan DG
> Bruckner - Jochum EMI
> Mahler - Tennstedt Warner
> 
> I look forward to digging in. Any thoughts on these cycles?


Indeed. Thou has chosen wisely!


----------



## Granate

DavidA said:


> Can you explain what you mean by 'outdated'?


If by outdated he means Tennstedt conducting resembles what Furtwängler could have done if he were a Mahler conductor, I'm all in!


----------



## Long02

NLAdriaan said:


> If you want my personal opinion:
> 
> Karajan's Brahms is certainly OK for starters, it depends on which year. Typically, the 60's recordings is the one you want. If you want, Harnoncourt with the Berliner Philharmoniker offers a refreshing alternative with the same orchestra in another era.
> 
> Jochum's Bruckner is a bit outdated to my taste. My all time favorite (as I keep on saying here) would be Gunter Wand on RCA with the Berliner Philharmoniker, also if it is not a full cycle (4,5,7,8,9).
> 
> Tennsteds Mahler is also a bit outdated for my taste. I would try Chailly with the RCO or Boulez on the DG label. They both have a more modern approach, especially Boulez. Also Abbado's second DG cycle with BPO and Lucerne are excellent. All these boxes are not overly expensive.
> 
> But of course, you will be happy to get to know this great music from your recent purchases!:tiphat:


Thanks I'll look out for these options too as I'm trying to build a collection with varied recordings and conductors. Although I've listened to all of the conductors you've mentioned on streaming I don't own any of their recordings on cd so it would definitely be with me having a look.


----------



## flamencosketches

@Merl, maybe you can help me with this.

I want the Blomstedt/Dresden Beethoven.. is there any difference between these issues?


----------



## Granate

Flamenco, maybe you should wait if you want that set on CD. The Digital Version in 24-48 has just been released, remastered from the original tapes.



Granate said:


> Beethoven: Complete Symphonies (High-Res Remastered from Original Tapes)
> Staatskapelle Dresden
> Herbert Blomstedt
> 
> Qobuz: $16
> Highresaudio: 24€


Merl owns the earlier box and is really enthusiastic about it. I didn't like the set either on first, second or third listen, but that was before the new remaster from Berlin Classics. My main criticism against the set was precisely Sound engineering. All instruments playing loud at the same time.

To answer your question, the Quintessence box could be a repackage of the White box, which is very likely to be a repackage of the first CD incarnation below.


----------



## flamencosketches

Granate said:


> Flamenco, maybe you should wait if you want that set on CD. The Digital Version in 24-48 has just been released, remastered from the original tapes.
> 
> Merl owns the earlier box and is really enthusiastic about it. I didn't like the set either on first, second or third listen, but that was before the new remaster from Berlin Classics. My main criticism against the set was precisely Sound engineering. All instruments playing loud at the same time.


OK, thanks for letting me know-a good deal, too. I would prefer CDs, but I'll compare sound and see what I think.


----------



## Granate

flamencosketches said:


> OK, thanks for letting me know-a good deal, too. I would prefer CDs, but I'll compare sound and see what I think.


I am seeing through the New Releases thread (Rogerx is really vocal about this), that new releases are being put only on the digital market, and labels are waiting for the quarantine to end generally in Europe to be sure they can send their products to their customers on time. I've been seeing that the delivery rates are just slightly slower than usual in the US.


----------



## flamencosketches

Granate said:


> I am seeing through the New Releases thread (Rogerx is really vocal about this), that new releases are being put only on the digital market, and labels are waiting for the quarantine to end generally in Europe to be sure they can send their products to their customers on time. I've been seeing that the delivery rates are just slightly slower than usual in the US.


Amazon Prime, for one, is much slower than before-rather than getting an item in 2 days, it takes upwards of a month. But the postal service is the same as ever, no delays.


----------



## SONNET CLV

Here are the first complete symphony cycles I recall: Beethoven, Brahms, and Schubert.

























Still have these box sets in my collection.


----------



## Merl

I've not heard the Blomstedt Dresden remasters but soon will. It will be interesting because what Granate doesn't like about that cycle is what I do. I'm worried they may have killed the bottom end and the grunt of that set as that's what appeals to me. We will see.oh and as Granate says the white XI box, the one I have and the one with Beethoven and the colours on it are all the same set repackaged.


----------



## starthrower

The first one I bought was Beethoven/Bohm in an LP box. Got it mail order for ten dollars in the early 80s. I can't remember the next couple but it wasn't until many years later.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Beethoven: Szell/Cleveland Orchestra
Brahms: Van Beinum/Amsterdam Concertgebouw Orchestra
Dvorak: Kertesz/London Symphony
Schubert: Bohm/Berlin Philharmonic
Mahler: Tennstedt/London Philharmonic
Schumann: Sawallisch/Dresden Staatskapelle
Mendelssohn: no compete set
Sibelius: Maazel/Vienna Philharmonic
Bruckner: Jochum/Berlin Philharmonic and Bavarian Radio Symphony
Tchaikovsky: Maazel/Vienna Philharmonic
Prokofiev: no complete set
Shostakovich: no complete set
Haydn: Dorati/Philharmonia Hungarica
Mozart: Bohm/Berlin Philharmonic
Vaughan Williams: Boult/London Philharmonic and New Philharmonia


----------



## BlackAdderLXX

My answer is REALLY easy.

Beethoven: Harnoncourt and Walter

I've noticed that the Harnoncourt sounds best when I'm listening to it while drinking coffee I made from whole beans with an antique hand grinder in a cast iron pot on a wood burning cooking stove. It's how Beethoven was originally intended to be experienced. 

Bruno, I listen through a single ripped speaker while staring at a authentic vintage black and white concert poster of Furtwängler I bought on ebay for $700. 

I'll see myself out... :tiphat:


----------



## Eclectic Al

On looking at my collection, in the early days I tended only to have a complete cycle if I wasn't so interested in the composer. If I was more interested, then I'd tend to pick and choose. Hence, my first complete cycle by one conductor may well have been Rachmaninov/Ashkenazy, as Rachmaninov is not really my thing, enjoyable though he can be.
For Sibelius, who is more my thing, I do now have more than one complete cycle, but only subsequent to having assembled them from a variety of places earlier on. The complete cycles are really now for comparison, and because they are often released at such ridiculously low cost.


----------



## premont

Symphonic music (and piano music) was the first music, which attracted my interest, when I was about 12 years old, but within 3 - 4 years my interests changed in the direction of baroque music. What remained of my interest in symphonies were Beethoven's, Brahms' and Nielsen's symphonies. My interest in Beethoven and Nielsen in general grew, while my interest in Brahms only payed off when I was in the mood for Brahms. 

The first Beethoven symphony set I acquired was Klemperer's EMI set. Later I got others which I value equally high as Klemperer's or higher. These were Walter (both sets), Kletzki, Maag, Cluytens and Harnoncourt and several others. The period instruments sets, I have heard, have IMO not been of a similar high artistic quality as these modern instruments sets maybe except the set by the Hanover Band which possess an unprecedented freshness.

The first Brahms set I got was also Klemperer's. This was to me the golden standard for Brahms some years until I heard Boult's 1950es set, Walther's stereo set and van Beinum's set. These four sets are to me the acme of Brahms symphony recordings, particularly the Boult, which is rather classical in conception in contrast to the others, which are more whole blood romantic.

My investigation of Nielsen's symphonies took place much later, and the first set I got was Ole Schmidt's. In my ears his conception is rather "wild" and I didn't appreciate it that much. I want my Nielsen symphonies more epic and lyrical. So I got some others, among which I enjoy Schønwandt's set the most.

Only for a short time I was imprinted by the first recordings I got, maybe because I always have strived to get multiple recordings of my favorite music.


----------



## Eclectic Al

Blomstedt/SFSO for Nielsen?


----------



## premont

Eclectic Al said:


> Blomstedt/SFSO for Nielsen?


I always found Blomstedt too efficient. That means too much perfection and too little heart. This is particularly true (IMO) of his Beethoven symphony set. Compare with Walter's Columbia Symphony set e.g.


----------



## Kreisler jr

I had some LP's and cassettes but did buy very little before CDs. 

Beethoven Kegel as it was the cheapest digItalian 1988. The next one I got in 91 or 92 was Harnoncourt.

Brahms: Wand

Bruckner: still do not have one, only singles

Dvorak: Kertesz

Gade: JÄRVI BIS

Haydn: Fischer but I had probably more than half of the symphonies before.

Mahler: Bernstein NYPO but very late, long after I had had all symphonies separately.

Martinu: Järvi BIS 

Mendelssohn: none, only singles

Mozart: Harnoncourt, but it is on two labels with different orchestras

Nielsen: Schonwandt on its original label not naxos

Prokofiev: none, hodgepodge

Shostakovich: Janssons 

Schubert: Harnoncourt probably, or Davis Dresden but long after I had them all separately

Schumann: not sure, probably Bernstein Vienna or szell.

Sibelius: Ashkenazy Philharmonia although these were 2 double's not bought at once. 

Tchaikovsky: Markevitch 

Vaughan Williams: Handley CfP


----------



## Aries

I think this was the order I bought them:

Schubert - Riccardo Muti - rather bad interpretations especially of the last symphonies 8&9

Bruckner - Daniel Barenboim - good

Shostakovich - Ladislav Slovak - good

Prokofiev - Walter Weller - very good

Rachmaninoff - Mariss Jansons - seems like Rachmaninoff wasn't a great symphonist

Alfven - Neeme Järvi - seems like Alfven wasn't a great symphonist either

Beethoven - Herbert von Karajan - good, but often a bit too fast

Sibelius - Simon Rattle - can't remember these performances, I think it was an unnecessary buy. I think in the case of Sibelius it is a good idea to stick with some few great performances because it is so easy to do it completely wrong


----------



## brucknerian1874

Beethoven - Klemperer
Brahms - Loughran
Bruckner - Karajan
Tchaikovsky - Rostropovich
Sibelius - Rattle CBSO
Dvorak - Kertesz
Prokofiev - Alsop
Mahler - Levine (Not complete)
Frankel - Albert
Mendelssohn - Abbado
Mozart - Linden
Schumann - Karajan
Lutoslawski - Lintu
Shostakovich - Barshai
Vaughan Williams - Handley
Villa-Lobos - St. Clair

Not many of these would be a first choice listen now.


----------



## Kreisler jr

Kreisler jr said:


> Nielsen: Schonwandt on its original label not naxos


I misremembered. The first I had was Bostock, very cheap and not very good.


----------



## Bruckner Anton

My first symphony cycles for best-known works:
Haydn 93-104: Jochum LPO DG (excellent performance, good sound)
Mozart: Bohm BPO DG (excellent performance, good sound)
Beethoven: von Karajan BPO DG 1963 (excellent performance, great sound)
Schubert: Abbado ECO DG (excellent performance, excellent sound)
Schumann: Karajan BPO DG (good performance, great sound)
Mendelssohn: Karajan BPO DG (good performance, great sound)
Tchaikovsky: Markevitch LSO Philips (excellent performance, great sound)
Brahms: Abbado BPO DG (great performance, excellent sound)
Dvorak: Kertesz LSO Decca (excellent performance, excellent sound)
Bruckner 1-9: Barenboim BPO 1990s Warner (good performance, great sound)
Mahler: Bertini KornSO EMI (excellent performance, excellent sound)
Sibelius: Berglund EMI (excellent performance, great sound)
Shostakovich: Kondrashin Melodiya (excellent performance, disastrous sound)


----------



## Knorf

I avoided complete symphony cycles by the same conductor for the longest time. But I'm pretty sure the Kertész Dvořák was the first complete symphony cycle by anyone I'd purchased.

As for most other standard repertoire, my first complete cycles were long after I'd purchased numerous individual recordings, so some of my first complete sets will come across as a bit odd. It kind of looks like I was on a Berglund kick, or the Chamber Orchestra of Europe, or the LSO, but I don't think I really was...

Beethoven: Szell, Cleveland
Brahms: Berglund, COE
Bruckner: Blomstedt, Gewandhaus 
Chávez: Mata, LSO
Dvořák: Kertész, LSO
Lutosławski: Gardner, BBCSO
Mahler: none, but Kubelík, BRSO is the closest (it's missing _Das Lied von der Erde_ and a completed Tenth)
Mendelssohn: Masur, Gewandhaus
Nielsen: Berglund, Royal Danish
Prokofiev: Gergiev, LSO
Schubert: Abbado, LSO
Schumann: Norrington, SWR
Shostakovich: Barshai, WDR
Sibelius: Berglund, COE
Tchaikovsky: Karajan, Berliner Philharmoniker 
Vaughan Williams: Haitink, LPO

I still don't have complete sets of Haydn or Mozart, unless you count something like Haydn's "London" Symphonies (Harnoncourt, Concertgebouworkest).


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

I'll stick to what I had in my teens, when I first got into music, and in order of acquisition.

Beethoven: Karajan '77 (I was so pleased to get this as a Christmas gift, my parents took a photo of me with it!)
Haydn: Doráti
Vaughan Williams: Boult
Shostakovich: Haitink
Mahler: Solti

Apart from several "singleton" recordings, I think that was about it for complete cycles. I was far more into Lieder and opera back then.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Beethoven - Karajan 77
Brahms - Ticciati
Mahler - Bernstein (dg)
Schumann - Gaudenz
Mendelssohn - Gardiner
Bruckner - Karajan
Mozart - Pinnock


----------



## haydnguy

Before I started listening to classical music in earnest I saw a Beethoven Complete Symphonies with Christoph von Dohnanyi and the Cleveland Orchestra, and bought it. This was in Hastings Books and Records.


----------

